# I knew there was some validity to this.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SCIENCE: Save The Earth By Peeing In The Shower


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

Both shower and toilet drain to the same place..


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Ah, the good old "golden shower"...but now with soap! :roll:


This isn't as silly, or as disgusting, as it may sound: Urine is essentially sterile. :smt107


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I remember the episode on Seinfeld where George was caught peeing the in the shower at the gym. :anim_lol:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Could take it a little further. Blow your nose in the shower. That saves tissues which means fewer trees destroyed which means a greener planet.

[sarcasm off]


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Could take it a little further. Blow your nose in the shower. That saves tissues which means fewer trees destroyed which means a greener planet.
> 
> [sarcasm off]


One of my kids tried that once. Once. My wife made him clean them off the tub after they were nice and dry.... Never happened again.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How to properly blow your nose in the shower:
1. Blow your nose into your hand.
2. Rinse your hand over the shower drain.
3. Wash your hand.
4. Repeat as needed.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I think he finally figured that, Steve.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think that, from now on, I'll stick to gun-related conversations.
I seem to be batting zero for any other subject.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I really don't understand the study, but I have it all covered.
I pee everywhere.
Pissed the bed, pissed in swimming pools, pissed on trees, pissed on the wall, floor ,shower. You name it , I pissed on it. 
Pretty proud that I been doing good all this time.
Used to piss off my mom, now it's my wife. Something about my aim.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

pic said:


> Something about my aim.


Maybe it's just your shaking hands (See other thread)


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Maybe it's just your shaking hands (See other thread)


If his hand is shaking he may not be pissing.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> One of my kids tried that once. Once. My wife made him clean them off the tub after they were nice and dry.... Never happened again.


This is a good way to show children what not to do. I remember when our oldest daughter bit her younger sister once and my wife bit her to show her what it feels like. Needless to say, the biting stopped right then and there.


----------



## Tremors (Mar 18, 2012)

That cool I thought I was doing something right. The shower was also good for cleaning my M16 when I was in the Marine Corp. We would get out of the field and shower with our rifles. It would help with cleaning the carbon off and get the mud and dirt off everything. Then we would break them down and oil clean them.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Did anyone mention that the shower should be turned on while the earth saving urination is in progress? This will make it somewhat acceptable as well as practical. And, if you drink lots of water it may not even be noticeable. :mrgreen:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

*Sigh* I miss the 60's when you'd save water by showering with your steady.


(Do they still tell Marines to 'flush twice, it's a long way to the mess hall' ?) :horsepoo:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> *Sigh* I miss the 60's when you'd save water by showering with your steady...


Jean and I still shower together, but the purpose has metamorphized from an erotic thrill into a really good backscratch.
At our ages, the communal backscratch is much more important.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

If everyone peed every time they took a shower it would sure as hell save a lot of water.....

More than 45% of water use in the average American home occurs in the bathroom, with nearly 27% being used by toilets.

Toilet water use can vary significantly. Older toilets can use 3.5, 5, or even up to 7 gallons of water with every flush. Federal plumbing standards now specify that new toilets can only use up to 1.6 gallons per flush (GPF), and there are high efficiency toilets that use up to 1.28 GPF.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's been my experience that most of the new "efficient" toilets really aren't.
I note that most of 'em require two flushes to wash away my, um, daily deposit.
In a 1.6-gallon device, that's almost three gallons.

Our two, antique, Canadian-made commodes, which came with our 1970s-era, Canadian-factory-made house, make everything spotlessly clean in one, quick, four-gallon flush. We see no reason to change.
Besides, the wife of the previous owner, a well-known artist, painted gorgeous roses on the master-bedroom commode-tank lid.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> gorgeous roses on the master-bedroom commode-tank lid.


Ummm, still think you'd do better to put an air freshener in the room.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've seen the commercial on tv for the "touchless toilet". You simply place your hand above the tank and it flushes automatically. 

I guess it's for those that don't want to touch the germ covered handle on your typical toilet. I'm assuming that when it's time to clean the toilet, they call in someone to do it for them. 

There was a study just a few years ago, and it more or less confirmed, that there's more germs on your typical computer keyboard than on a toilet seat. 

All this reminds me. It's time to call someone and have them come in and clean my computer keyboard. :watching:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Okay, since this thread is going to the crapper, I offer y'all this little video, and its accompanying others, for your edification and enjoyment. Yes, the young lady is quite beautiful and yes, she does a great job with her message.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Okay, since this thread is going to the crapper, I offer y'all this little video, and its accompanying others, for your edification and enjoyment. Yes, the young lady is quite beautiful and yes, she does a great job with her message.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> There was a study just a few years ago, and it more or less confirmed, that there's more germs on your typical computer keyboard than on a toilet seat.


Okay then, Who's been 'sitting' on YOUR keyboard? :smt102


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Okay then, Who's been 'sitting' on YOUR keyboard? :smt102


I just figured all the germs came from the on-line porn I watch.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Here's the instruction video from the product..............

Girls Don't Poop - PooPourri.com - YouTube

oops, sorry. somebody else was already trying to help.....


----------

